# ROKU streaming stick; some techno-moron questions...



## theo (Dec 14, 2014)

Taking another opportunity to openly reveal my Neanderthal level of technology knowledge, I have a few specific questions on the subject item.

Although I certainly know what ROKU is and what is does, having owned and enjoyed the use of a few ROKU "pucks" for a few years now, I still have the following questions for those far more savvy than I in this particular arena:

1. With several generations of the ROKU "pucks" out there, with their essentially identical cable attachment approaches, why now add a "stick" like Google Chromecast, Amazon Firestick to the product line? Is it just to "keep up with the Joneses", or for some techno reason which escapes me? 

2. ROKU having now adopted the "streaming stick" product, for whatever reason, why manufacture it to require a HDMI port (instead of a USB port like all the others mentioned, at least afaik)? I don't keep up with televisions and /or their features until shopping for a replacement (...it's been a while now), but historically there have been, at least in my prior (and maybe now obsolete) observations, more USB ports than HDMI ports available on a TV. If only one HDMI port (as is the case on my current flat screen TV), it's likely already occupied by a sound bar or other supplemental sound improvement over the tiny and tinny little TV speakers (as it is on mine). Why then (seemingly unnecessarily) create a product having to compete for that limited HDMI port availability? 

Inquiring (but admittedly technologically clueless) minds want to know.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2014)

theo said:


> Taking another opportunity to openly reveal my Neanderthal level of technology knowledge, I have a few specific questions on the subject item.
> 
> Although I certainly know what ROKU is and what is does, having owned and enjoyed the use of a few ROKU "pucks" for a few years now, I still have the following questions for those far more savvy than I in this particular arena:
> 
> ...



Hi Theo - 

Why add a stick? - Many households have multiple TV's - so adding a stick allows streaming on one of the extra TV's

More HDMI ports are your friend - if you have a cable box, separate receiver, Roku, Chromecast, Amazon fire TV Stick, you need at least two HDMI ports to accomodate the extra gadgets.  

USB ports allow for viewing your own personal pics, videos or movies if you have it saved on your memory stick.

Hope this helps


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

theo said:


> Taking another opportunity to openly reveal my Neanderthal level of technology knowledge, I have a few specific questions on the subject item.
> 
> Although I certainly know what ROKU is and what is does, having owned and enjoyed the use of a few ROKU "pucks" for a few years now, I still have the following questions for those far more savvy than I in this particular arena:
> 
> ...



The advantage of the "stick" over the "puck" is fewer cables.

Almost all new TVs sold today have more than one HDMI port.  If you do have only one then you'll have to factor that into your decision.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

theo said:


> 2. ROKU having now adopted the "streaming stick" product, for whatever reason, why manufacture it to require a HDMI port (instead of a USB port like all the others mentioned)?



This question confused me, so I'm not sure what you meant.  The HDMI port is used because it allows you to use the HD video.  You can also get HD through component cables but who is going to design a unit to use that setup vs. HMDI?  The advantage of HDMI is that it's only one cable and that cable also handles audio.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 14, 2014)

All sticks requi're HDMI for the content. 
The USB is to power them. 
They require USB and HDMI. Rokus first to market (not current model) required a clever powered HDMI but tv mfrs did not adopt this so now the Google mimic.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> *They require USB* and HDMI. Rokus first to market (not current model) required a clever powered HDMI but tv mfrs did not adopt this so now the Google mimic.



A USB port on the TV is not required.  You have the option of plugging into the wall.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought the Roku streaming stick two weeks ago to enhance the streaming content my smart Sony blue ray player on my main flat screen was giving me. I'd also like to use it on a smaller flat screen in our master bedroom but it only has one HDMI port which is being used.   Are there any dual input receptacles that would enable HDMI input from two sources so content can be sourced from cable or alternately the Roku streaming stick?


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> I bought the Roku streaming stick two weeks ago to enhance the streaming content my smart Sony blue ray player on my main flat screen was giving me. I'd also like to use it on a smaller flat screen in our master bedroom but it only has one HDMI port which is being used.   Are there any dual input receptacles that would enable HDMI input from two sources so content can be sourced from cable or alternately the Roku streaming stick?




Yes, search for a HDMI switch. There are many options available.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 14, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> A USB port on the TV is not required.  You have the option of plugging into the wall.


Still required though.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 14, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Still required though.




Not required for the TV. USB may be the source of power for the stick, but it's not required to be integrated with the TV for this to work.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, search for a HDMI switch. There are many options available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Thanks Ken555.  Just checked a couple of retail electronics sites and I have many options as you suggest.  I'll pick up a multi port switch tomorrow.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Not required for the TV. USB may be the source of power for the stick, but it's not required to be integrated with the TV for this to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


I fail to see where I made that the USB was on the tv a requirement. 

I said all sticks need USB and HDMI. No more.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I fail to see where I made that the USB was on the tv a requirement.
> 
> I said all sticks need USB and HDMI. No more.



They have a USB power connection, but aren't required to be connected to a USB port on the TV or computer. The power connection is where the USB cable plugs in to. So I too would say that USB is not required. The sticks come with the required cables and plugs to power them from an electrical outlet. They just happen to use a USB connection. No data is moving over the USB though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2014)

A lot of the lower end televisions on the market will only have one or two HDMI inputs. A lot of older ones are the same way. It gets hard with all the devices and gadgets that are requiring HDMI. When you buy a TV, take special note of the number of HDMI inputs it has, IMO the more the better. Unless you are using an AV receiver, then you want more HDMI inputs on that.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 14, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I fail to see where I made that the USB was on the tv a requirement.
> 
> I said all sticks need USB and HDMI. No more.




Lol

Context is key. Clearly more than one of us thought you meant that usb on the TV is required. I thought you didn't mean this, but your response was vague and could be interpreted either way.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I fail to see where I made that the USB was on the tv a requirement.
> 
> I said all sticks need USB and HDMI. No more.



Ok, we'll let you get away with your misinformation with that statement then.

One more comment about the Amazon stick - they actually recommend for you to plug the power cord into the wall outlet.  Some TVs may not be able to supply enough power through the TV USB port for the Stick to work properly.


----------



## oceanvps (Dec 15, 2014)

in my own observations of the roku stick, imo it works faster (startup procedures fine when its loaded) if you have the power for it pluggged not into the usb on tv (if you have one) but always into the wall. 

we have an older roku stick (mid this year)
chromecast (still don't like that thing)

3x roku 3's (reallly like roku obviously) really like how you can plug your headphones into the remote, also like you can plug usb stick directly into roku to view local videos if you have any

and just got the amazon firetv stick (was only 19 special price) - which i really like - had it for one day

the devices are spread over house and trailer site, also i don't like moving my roku 3's so the stick versions are good for travelling.... with hdmi extenders, hdmi switches in tow as well


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Just checked a couple of retail electronics sites and I have many options as you suggest.  I'll pick up a multi port switch tomorrow.



You may want to research this.  I bought an HDMI auto-switch to use with my Chromecast and it didn't work at all.  I researched it further and there is a known problem out there with some HDMI switches not working.  I actually recall some saying that the cheaper manual switches work better for some reason.

(Then that TV actually suffered a lightning strike and burned out both HDMI ports and fixed that problem permanently. )


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 15, 2014)

theo said:


> Taking another opportunity to openly reveal my Neanderthal level of technology knowledge, I have a few specific questions on the subject item.
> 
> Although I certainly know what ROKU is and what is does, having owned and enjoyed the use of a few ROKU "pucks" for a few years now, I still have the following questions for those far more savvy than I in this particular arena:
> 
> ...



Was posted by OP

I said all need both. I thought I hit multiquote on that bit can't find it. 


SMHarman said:


> I fail to see where I made that the USB was on the tv a requirement.
> 
> I said all sticks need USB and HDMI. No more.





Ken555 said:


> Lol
> 
> Context is key. Clearly more than one of us thought you meant that usb on the TV is required. I thought you didn't mean this, but your response was vague and could be interpreted either way.
> 
> ...





ace2000 said:


> Ok, we'll let you get away with your misinformation with that statement then.
> 
> One more comment about the Amazon stick - they actually recommend for you to plug the power cord into the wall outlet.  Some TVs may not be able to supply enough power through the TV USB port for the Stick to work properly.


Context is key. The OP thought all but Roku were USB ONLY. I was responding to that context.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I said all need both. I thought I hit multiquote on that bit can't find it.



We understand.  But when you say a device "requires" USB most are going to think you're talking about the USB port on the TV.  That's where you lost everybody.


----------



## theo (Dec 15, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> This question confused me, so I'm not sure what you meant.  The HDMI port is used because it allows you to use the HD video.  You can also get HD through component cables but who is going to design a unit to use that setup vs. HMDI?  The advantage of HDMI is that it's only one cable and that cable also handles audio.



I certainly already understood what HDMI is and why it is utilized. My question was actually based upon the (...now revealed as clearly mistaken) presumption that the other "sticks" used a USB port instead of (not just _maybe_ in addition to) a HDMI port, whereas the ROKU stick very clearly uses a HDMI port. 
I was plainly wrong in that basic underlying assumption, an assumption which (although incorrect) prompted me to have asked my question in the first place.  

Further, it was my (apparently also incorrect) presumption that there might be (as seems to be the case on my current primary TV) only a limited number of HDMI ports on TV's (my 3 year old flat screen TV is hardly "low end", but appears to have only one HDMI port, already being utilized by a good quality sound bar which I added and would never abandon; the sound quality is excellent).  I also knew (...still know now, actually) nothing about HDMI "switches", exacerbating my ignorance. 

When a techno dunce like me asks a techno question, however innocently, further confusion may well be created and / or follow. Successful again with that, I guess.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got it... and that's why I was trying to make my responses "crystal" clear, even asking for clarification as I did above.  

Now, I see Roku Sticks on sale for $39 at Target and Best Buy.  For those that have tried more than one of the three top brands right now - I'd be curious to know what every thinks in comparison.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

And I just noticed that woot has refurbished Roku sticks on sale for $29 (plus shipping).  

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/roku...485850&utm_medium=affiliate+-+Product+Catalog


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 15, 2014)

theo said:


> Further, it was my (apparently also incorrect) presumption that there might be (as is exactly the case on my current primary TV) only a very limited number of HDMI ports on TV's (my 3 yr. old flat screen TV, hardly "low end", *nonetheless has only one HDMI port, already utilized by a quality sound bar I would never abandon*).
> I also admittedly knew (...and still know now, actually) nothing about the existence or use of HDMI "switches", further compounding my ignorance.



I'm confused by this -- HDMI ports are generally input ports (except when using the ARC (Audio Return Channel) feature of HDMI).  How is your sound bar hooked up?  I would think that you would send audio _from _the TV _to _the sound bar, and in that case, you would use an audio-out port (digital or analog) from the TV to the sound bar.  I'm not quite sure why the HDMI port is being used by your sound bar.  I'm sure I'm missing something here...

Kurt


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 15, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> You may want to research this.  I bought an HDMI auto-switch to use with my Chromecast and it didn't work at all.  I researched it further and there is a known problem out there with some HDMI switches not working.  I actually recall some saying that the cheaper manual switches work better for some reason.
> 
> (Then that TV actually suffered a lightning strike and burned out both HDMI ports and fixed that problem permanently. )



ace2000...I haven't had the chance today to check out HDMI switches at electronics stores, but some of the user reviews on some of the lower end switches (which I was hoping to buy) suggest what you suggest....they don't work well.  I'm going to check out a few on line and narrow it down to say two and go check them out sometime this week.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 15, 2014)

All I know is the ROKU stick works so much better with our wireless DSL connection than the box type did that we got a few years ago (and which we returned). Our modem is upstairs and our TV in downstairs (we have only one TV). I am lovin' the ROKU stick now!


----------



## theo (Dec 15, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I'm confused by this -- HDMI ports are generally input ports (except when using the ARC (Audio Return Channel) feature of HDMI).  How is your sound bar hooked up?  I would think that you would send audio _from _the TV _to _the sound bar, and in that case, you would use an audio-out port (digital or analog) from the TV to the sound bar.  I'm not quite sure why the HDMI port is being used by your sound bar.  I'm sure I'm missing something here...
> 
> Kurt



What you are missing here Kurt is simply my own stupidity and accompanying misstatement of facts --- it's certainly no wonder that you are confused.  
On closer examination, I see that my sound bar connects directly to the TV via SPDIF (optical cable), not involving any HDMI port, as I erroneously stated previously. 

I was also incorrect about the HDMI ports on my TV --- there are actually 4 such ports, 3 of them still vacant, as well as several vacant USB ports. 
I guess my techno-challenged brain somehow confused the single SPDIF "out" point and the multiple HDMI "in" ports with one another. My bad, my apologies. 

I hooked all this stuff up myself too --- it's probably just a miracle that any of it works at all, let alone that it all actually works quite well.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 15, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> For those that have tried more than one of the three top brands right now - I'd be curious to know what every thinks in comparison.




I've got Apple TV, Roku Stick, Roku 3, and now Amazon Fire Stick. I haven't tested the Amazon unit much but hands down the best of the bunch is the Roku 3. The Roku 3 speed is noticeable. However, the portability of either of the sticks is excellent. If you intend on streaming Amazon Prime video then your choice is either a Roku or Amazon Fire, and between them the Roku is a better, and obviously more mature, product. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 15, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I'm confused by this -- HDMI ports are generally input ports (except when using the ARC (Audio Return Channel) feature of HDMI).  How is your sound bar hooked up?  I would think that you would send audio _from _the TV _to _the sound bar, and in that case, you would use an audio-out port (digital or analog) from the TV to the sound bar.  I'm not quite sure why the HDMI port is being used by your sound bar.  I'm sure I'm missing something here...
> 
> Kurt


Usually cable box to soundbar,  soundbar to tv.

Soundbar can then extract the multi channel audio and lfe and send the picture on.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 15, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Usually cable box to soundbar,  soundbar to tv.
> 
> Soundbar can then extract the multi channel audio and lfe and send the picture on.




Or, HDMI input to TV and optical audio out to sound bar/stereo. It all depends on the specific TV and accessories, of course.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## short (Dec 15, 2014)

*monitor?*

Will a roku stick work on a computer monitor?

Short


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 15, 2014)

short said:


> Will a roku stick work on a computer monitor?
> 
> Short


If it has an HDMI port. If it only has dvi or dsub or similar then no as it does not have the encryption capabilities.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Or, HDMI input to TV and optical audio out to sound bar/stereo. It all depends on the specific TV and accessories, of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Though optical is bandwidth constrained and cannot carry true HD and some other audio streams.


----------



## short (Dec 15, 2014)

I think my newer monitors have HDMI but I am not positive.  Cable is not available at my office but I have high speed internet.

I probably should not temp myself with TV rather than working.

I am the boss so no problem there.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 15, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Though optical is bandwidth constrained and cannot carry true HD and some other audio streams.




Do you really think the OP is concerned about HD audio? It seems you have this constant desire to make things complicated. But, since this topic was mentioned I suspect a complete, and in context, description might be valuable for those who are now even more confused. With that in mind, this article provides a decent explanation of optical vs HDMI:

http://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-which-digital-audio-connection-to-use/


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 16, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Do you really think the OP is concerned about HD audio? It seems you have this constant desire to make things complicated. But, since this topic was mentioned I suspect a complete, and in context, description might be valuable for those who are now even more confused. With that in mind, this article provides a decent explanation of optical vs HDMI:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-which-digital-audio-connection-to-use/
> 
> ...


Not necessarily but if watching a source that is transmitting it and the destination does not understand you get silence. 

The article says use HDMI if you can and the OP is using HDMI so seems me, the aarticle and the OP are in sync here?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Not necessarily but if watching a source that is transmitting it and the destination does not understand you get silence.
> 
> The article says use HDMI if you can and the OP is using HDMI so seems me, the aarticle and the OP are in sync here?



Actually, the OP is using digital audio, not HDMI. Many sound bars (which the OP has) are simply 2.1 audio. So using HDMI isn't going to offer much if anything over digital (coax/optical).


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 16, 2014)

I see we you know the make model ans specs of this soundbar and the fact it is not pseudo 5.1.

An equipment list would be handy in this thread but is not here yet.


----------



## theo (Dec 16, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I see we you know the make model ans specs of this soundbar and the fact it is not pseudo 5.1.
> 
> An equipment list would be handy in this thread but is not here yet.



Fwiw, since this may be directed to / at me as the OP in this thread, my Sound Bar is a Vizio VSB200. It connects via optical cable directly to the TV via the (one) SPDIF "out" connection on the TV and into household current (not into the TV) for its' power. That's really *all* I know (or care) about the sound bar; it sounds great to me. 

My sound bar is not super high end, but it's plenty good enough for me and certainly worlds better than the tinny little (completely useless) TV speakers alone. 
My sound bar selection was based more upon dimensions and appearance in the limited available space than on where it might place on the audio quality continuum. 
Fwiw, my large flat screen TV is also Vizio, although the model number is not handy (and not relevant anyhow). I've already (...and finally, accurately) identified any and all of my TV's assorted ports by both specific type and actual number thereof, earlier within this thread.

I apologize (...again) for any confusion that I may have created within this thread by some earlier inaccurate identifications of my TV ports and connections. 
My errors (and my initially posted questions) originated from readily admitted technological ignorance, not from any intent to foment conflict or dissent.


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 16, 2014)

I have an Apple TV.  What do these sticks offer that my Apple TV does not?


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 16, 2014)

theo said:


> Fwiw, since this may be directed to / at me as the OP in this thread, my Sound Bar is a Vizio VSB200. It connects via optical cable directly to the TV via the (one) SPDIF "out" connection on the TV and into household current (not into the TV) for its' power. That's really *all* I know (or care) about The Sound Bar; it sounds great to me.
> 
> This Sound Bar is not super high end, but it's plenty good enough for me and certainly worlds better than the tinny little (completely useless) TV speakers alone.
> My Sound Bar selection was based more upon dimensions (fit) and appearance for the limited available space than on where it might be on the audio quality continuum.
> ...


Wonderful. Optical connection. 
What other things hook In to your tv. DVD BD CABLE etc.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 16, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> I have an Apple TV.  What do these sticks offer that my Apple TV does not?


The sticks offer portability the puck type ATV does not. 

Some services are not on ATV EG Amazon Prime but for the most part they are similar offerings.


----------



## theo (Dec 16, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Wonderful. Optical connection.
> What other things hook In to your tv. DVD BD CABLE etc.



With all due respect, I really have *no* further questions or *any* other equipment or accessory connection issues or any TV problems to address.
Accordingly, inviting complication or confusion by answering questions irrelevant to the discussion would seem to be neither useful nor productive. 

In short, everything works well and sounds great. I can do anything and everything I need or want to do on or with (or in any other way involving) my TV.

I now have also attained a better understanding of the "stick" issues about which I started this thread in the first place. In summary, I'm now quite done with this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> The sticks offer portability the puck type ATV does not.
> 
> Some services are not on ATV EG Amazon Prime but for the most part they are similar offerings.



Is there a difference between the sticks? We have Chromecast and it isn't what I expected. It doesn't turn a dumb TV in to a smart TV. It is reliant upon apps on a mobile device. It doesn't allow you to connect to Netflix directly. You can't stream media from other connected media players or NAS devices. Do the other stick allow you to play music on your computer or NAS without having to actually do something on your computer?


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Is there a difference between the sticks?



Yes, there are some differences, but it's mainly the apps they support. The Amazon and Roku units also come with their own remotes - which may be a big plus for you.  And it's been mentioned (by Ken) that Fire and Roku are the ones that support Prime video.  A key benefit of Chromecast is the ability to display content from the Chrome web browser.

How do you usually play music from your computer (or phone)?  Do a Google search for that app and see if it's supported.  For example - roku and pandora.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Do the other stick allow you to play music on your computer or NAS without having to actually do something on your computer?



Yes, you can use an application called Plex media server (supported by Roku for sure) to do what you want here.  I'm not sure what you exactly mean by "actually doing something on your computer".  You will have to load the program on your computer.


----------



## Elan (Dec 16, 2014)

The other benefit of Chromecast is that one can navigate content on a tablet or phone instead of with a remote.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Yes, there are some differences, but it's mainly the apps they support. The Amazon and Roku units also come with their own remotes - which may be a big plus for you.  And it's been mentioned (by Ken) that Fire and Roku are the ones that support Prime video.  A key benefit of Chromecast is the ability to display content from the Chrome web browser.
> 
> How do you usually play music from your computer (or phone)?  Do a Google search for that app and see if it's supported.  For example - roku and pandora.





ace2000 said:


> Yes, you can use an application called Plex media server (supported by Roku for sure) to do what you want here.  I'm not sure what you exactly mean by "actually doing something on your computer".  You will have to load the program on your computer.



Here is my setup.

Living Room: Smart TV with AV receiver and surround sound system. DirecTV Genie and PlayStation 3. Chromecast is connected to AV receiver.
Office: Dumb TV connected to AV receiver with a Bluray player and DirecTV Genie Mini. The Bluray play does have apps like Netflix and Pandora, I think.
Bedroom: TV connected to Mac Mini and DirecTV Genie Mini
I have all of our music and videos on a NAS storage drive that is connected to our network.

I can play some music and some videos through our DirecTV Genie and Genie Minis. The Smart TV can play some more content and the PlayStation 3 can play most of the music and videos. Not all of the videos are supported by any of the devices on their own and the DirecTV receiver won't play any of the copyrighted iTunes music.

I am not so concerned about the Smart TV in the living room. I am just thinking about some other TVs in the house trying to get the media to play in those rooms. The bedroom seems set with the Mac Mini connected to the TV, so it can play pretty much anything from the NAS drive. The office only has a DirecTV Mini Genie and the Bluray with little media support.

The Chromecast is connected to the AV receiver in the living room but could be moved if it could play the media content. I just haven't played with it enough other than casting from the Chrome browser on the Mac Mini (Mainly playing ASP World Tour Surfing events). I suppose I just need to find an app for the iPad that can play music that can be cast to the Chromecast that is connected to the AV receiver in the living room. Do these kind of apps exist? Perhaps I just need to play with it more to learn its potential. Perhaps I am already set and don't need more gadgets? That might be a good thing because I think I have all 8 HDMI ports in the house plugged.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 16, 2014)

Elan said:


> The other benefit of Chromecast is that one can navigate content on a tablet or phone instead of with a remote.



The FireTV Stick can also be controlled by your phone or tablet.

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> The Chromecast is connected to the AV receiver in the living room but could be moved if it could play the media content. I just haven't played with it enough other than casting from the Chrome browser on the Mac Mini (Mainly playing ASP World Tour Surfing events). I suppose I just need to find an app for the iPad that can play music that can be cast to the Chromecast that is connected to the AV receiver in the living room. Do these king of apps exist? Perhaps I just need to play with it more to lean its potential. Perhaps I am already set and don't need more gadgets? That might be a good thing because I think I have all 8 HDMI ports in the house plugged.



Don't worry about going from iPad to Chromecast, look into the Plex application, I just researched it and it is supported on Chromecast and it will allow you to directly access music stored on your NAS by the Chromecast.  It sounds like the music stored on your NAS is your priority and Plex allows you to do that.


----------



## Elan (Dec 16, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> The FireTV Stick can also be controlled by your phone or tablet.
> 
> Kurt



  Good to know.  I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Don't worry about going from iPad to Chromecast, look into the Plex application, I just researched it and it is supported on Chromecast and it will allow you to directly access music stored on your NAS by the Chromecast.  It sounds like the music stored on your NAS is your priority and Plex allows you to do that.



Thanks. I have installed Plex on the Mac Mini. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Don't worry about going from iPad to Chromecast, look into the Plex application, I just researched it and it is supported on Chromecast and it will allow you to directly access music stored on your NAS by the Chromecast.  It sounds like the music stored on your NAS is your priority and Plex allows you to do that.




Plex is great.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 17, 2014)

I think my Apple TV does all we need.  We only have one TV in the house so portability isn't important to us. We use Netflix streaming so the lack of Amazon Prime isn't a big deal either.  We have all Apple computers and laptops, so streaming from those devices couldn't be easier.  I have all my media on my iMac and loaded into iTunes, so it's all accessible on the Apple TV.  I just have to keep it on and running iTunes.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 17, 2014)

Elan said:


> Good to know.  I haven't received mine yet.



To use your phone to control the Fire TV, you need to download the Fire TV Remote app (they say coming soon for iOS).  From the app you can do voice search / commands instead of having to get the extra remote w/ voice capabilities.

I haven't tried it yet, but it looks interesting.

Kurt


----------



## Elan (Dec 17, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> To use your phone to control the Fire TV, you need to download the Fire TV Remote app (they say coming soon for iOS).  From the app you can do voice search / commands instead of having to get the extra remote w/ voice capabilities.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but it looks interesting.
> 
> Kurt



  The cool thing about not having another remote w/Chromecast, besides not having another remote , is that I often will find myself watching something on my phone (a golf instruction video, for instance) and it occurs to me to just tap the cast icon and it's instantly on my TV.  I would not, OTOH, purposely turn my TV on to find and stream a golf instruction video.   

  I also tab cast (from Chrome browser) a live streamed (but not locally broadcast) basketball game to my TV about a week ago.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 17, 2014)

As I indicated earlier in this thread and another on the subject of streaming devices, I bought the Roku streaming stick a couple of weeks ago essentially to add content to my cable package.  I have had no illusion that I would be cutting my cable cord, and after looking over much of what is available through my Roku stick, there is not a chance I can even reduce my cable package to a cheaper offering.  I would miss local channels and certain news and sports channels that are not replaced through Roku.  As well, if the Roku streaming stick was all I had ,I would spend too much time waiting for content to load.  I want instant on, seamless channel changing, and I don't want to have to watch a 15 second commercial before watching some video clips that I can't skip.   Has anyone actually cut the cable cord completely?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 17, 2014)

Elan said:


> I also tab cast (from Chrome browser) a live streamed (but not locally broadcast) basketball game to my TV about a week ago.


That I could definitely use during football season.  My alma mater's football games are often on ESPN streaming; not on a broadcast channel.  Watching those on the TV would be great.  I think I can do that with the Fire TV stick, but haven't tried it yet.

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 17, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> That I could definitely use during football season.  My alma mater's football games are often on ESPN streaming; not on a broadcast channel.  Watching those on the TV would be great.  I think I can do that with the Fire TV stick, but haven't tried it yet.



Sorry, but that's one of the key benefits of the Chromecast.  With Fire, you are dependent on the apps.  Does ESPN have an app on Fire?  That I don't know.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Has anyone actually cut the cable cord completely?



There have been several TUG threads on this topic.  Lots of people have cut the cord.  I tried it myself but ended up quickly getting it back... mostly because of the sports programming I want to watch.  Now that I moved to Uverse a few months ago, I'm even happier about the $100/mo I pay for TV and Internet.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> As I indicated earlier in this thread and another on the subject of streaming devices, I bought the Roku streaming stick a couple of weeks ago essentially to add content to my cable package.  I have had no illusion that I would be cutting my cable cord, and after looking over much of what is available through my Roku stick, there is not a chance I can even reduce my cable package to a cheaper offering.  I would miss local channels and certain news and sports channels that are not replaced through Roku.  As well, if the Roku streaming stick was all I had ,I would spend too much time waiting for content to load.  I want instant on, seamless channel changing, and I don't want to have to watch a 15 second commercial before watching some video clips that I can't skip.   Has anyone actually cut the cable cord completely?




I did. I don't miss cable. I do have an over the air inside antenna for local stations but find I don't watch much on them (local news during "emergencies" is nice, tho). I do like saving the $140/mth I was spending on cable, and now spend much less for Netflix and Hulu.

I think it's amusing that you question the time to change channels or load content on Roku compared to cable, since cable boxes are notorious for taking a while to change channels. Some Roku channels do have commercials - after all, if you don't pay for content how else do you expect them to earn any revenue?...just like broadcast TV. However, Netflix and many others don't have commercials. Hulu does have commercials, even with a fee.

FWIW, I was recently referred to machtvroku.com and while I haven't subscribed what I've read is interesting. The channel list is impressive for the fee. Considering other recent developments with similar services, I'm not sure how long this service will last...but it might be an option for some people. The reviews I've read indicate about 150 channels, most of which are in English (about 50 channels in Spanish), including many sports channels.

On a related note, I have a TiVo Premiere 4XL I may be selling soon... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 17, 2014)

If someone could figure out how to stream Formula1 racing on demand, I'd cut the cord right now!


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 17, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Sorry, but that's one of the key benefits of the Chromecast.  With Fire, you are dependent on the apps.  Does ESPN have an app on Fire?  That I don't know.



Just checked -- it does have the _Watch ESPN _app, so I think I am golden! :whoopie:

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 17, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Sorry, but that's one of the key benefits of the Chromecast.  With Fire, you are dependent on the apps.  Does ESPN have an app on Fire?  That I don't know.




Roku now has this with Firefox. 

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-firefox-android-send-videos-your-roku


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2014)

I see Roku has now developed a tv at a very attractive price! Exclusive Deal with Walmart, 55 in for $498.

In 2015 we will be able to buy ala carte streaming without having a cable subscription, more people will be enticed to drop.

Changing channels on my fios cable service is fast but 99% of the time I hit commercials, cable channel content has become 20 minutes per hour of the show, 10 minutes repeating the show when the commercials end, and 30 minutes of commercials.

nbc sports streams F1 on demand and live, but you need a cable subscription for now.  If they offer streaming only next year, I'll be tempted, Im loving the EPL coverage too.

http://www.nbcsports.com/video/f1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 18, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> nbc sports streams F1 on demand and live, but you need a cable subscription for now.  If they offer streaming only next year, I'll be tempted, Im loving the EPL coverage too.
> 
> http://www.nbcsports.com/video/f1



Do they offer on demand for every race?  Live won't work due to all the different time zones.  plus, my husband watches the qualifying races too.  :\

Oh, now that I think about it I did look into the NBC streaming once before, but he pointed out that not all of the races are on NBC.  F1 is literally the ONLY thing we use our DirecTV subscription for. We do stream other cable that requires a subscription, but we can always use my Dad's comcast login for that.


----------



## staceyeileen (Dec 18, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> In 2015 we will be able to buy ala carte streaming without having a cable subscription, more people will be enticed to drop.
> [/url]



Who will be offering this?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> Who will be offering this?




Where HBO goes, the rest will follow.

October 15, 2014
Speaking at the Time Warner Inc. Investor Meeting today, Richard Plepler, chairman and CEO, HBO, announced that the company will offer a stand-alone HBO streaming service in 2015.  Following a portion of his presentation focused on HBO’s domestic business, during which he cited significant growth opportunities inside the pay-TV universe, Plepler then turned to the current ten million broadband-only homes, which is projected to grow.

Plepler then added:

“That is a large and growing opportunity that should no longer be left untapped.  It is time to remove all barriers to those who want HBO.

“So, in 2015, we will launch a stand-alone, over-the-top, HBO service in the United States. We will work with our current partners.  And, we will explore models with new partners.  All in, there are 80 million homes that do not have HBO and we will use all means at our disposal to go after them.”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 18, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> Do they offer on demand for every race?  Live won't work due to all the different time zones.  plus, my husband watches the qualifying races too.  :\
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now that I think about it I did look into the NBC streaming once before, but he pointed out that not all of the races are on NBC.  F1 is literally the ONLY thing we use our DirecTV subscription for. We do stream other cable that requires a subscription, but we can always use my Dad's comcast login for that.




NBCSports.com
The NBC family of networks will continue to provide unparalleled access to Formula One racing in 2014. NBC will present four races, CNBC will broadcast three and NBCSN will air the remaining 12 races. CNBC will also live broadcast eight qualifiers, while NBCSN will air 11. All practices will be presented on NBCSN. Additionally, every race can be viewed live on your desktop and mobile device via NBC Sports Live Extra and the NBC Sports Live Extra app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2016)

Roku's New Streaming Stick is Smaller, Faster, and Costs Only $50 - by Jimmy Westenberg/ Android Authority/ androidauthority.com

"Roku’s last streaming stick was convenient and cheap, but it wasn’t all that powerful. If you’ve been waiting for the company to launch a successor that fixes that problem, you’re in luck. Today Roku has announced a new streaming stick with a focus on performance.

What’s so special about the new streaming stick? Roku says it has 8x more processing power than its predecessor, thanks to its new quad-core CPU. There are no specifics how much RAM or what kind of processor is used in the new device. It’s also much smaller than the 2014 model, and sports dual-band MIMO Wi-Fi for connecting to wireless networks more quickly..."

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2016)

*Fire TV Box*

At our second home we don't have cable, but DO have broadband. I bought the new Fire TV (box) not stick- I have the stick at home, but the box is far more powerful. It has voice control as well as Alexa. Just push the microphone button on the remote and tell it what you want to watch. It gets NBC and CBS news, an HBO service and more stuff than I've been able to try out. Maybe I should bring it home and see if I can make heads or tails out of all it's possibilities. It's like a ROKU on steroids and an Echo thrown in. And on sale this week on Amazon for about $85.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm buying it. I travel with my Roku stick when visiting timeshares, and it's definitely worth $50 to get a faster unit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

